# I am done with the Destin Fishing Rodeo!



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

So here is the letter I got emailed to me the other day saying why I was so important to the fishing rodeo, with "my thoughts only" injected in red into the letter.............

Dear Private Boat Owners/Captains,

Evidently, there are misconceptions regarding the Charter Boat Priority Rule (the people that really matter to the rodeo) in the 2014 Destin Fishing Rodeo. The rule is in place to ease the chaos (chaos created by the charter boat guys trying to push my boat out of the way) at the weigh station during peak times. The rule WAS NOT created to “try to get rid of the private boats”(just treat them like the red headed step child because we are not on the dock everyday). The private boats are important to the Rodeo, as a matter of fact, there are more Private Boat eligible awards than ever before(so why not call it the Private Boat Priority Rule?). We are working very hard to make it better for everyone involved(REALLY? By bumping and pushing the private boats aside to let the charter boats basically skip line, and just filling in the open holes between them with private non meaningful boats).

We have hired a DOCKMASTER (a buddy of all the charter boats) to constantly assess the traffic coming into the station and when the DOCKMASTER deems it necessary(always), priority will be given to Charter Boatsfriends of the dockmaster/or bruce) to pull ahead and weigh their catch.(basically telling all private boats we really dont care what you have on board but the charter boats are more important to us) The Charter Boat Captains are professionals (so my 26 years as a private boat guy doesn't count for anything, needless to say I am sure there are many private boat guys with more and less experience that can manage their boats easily and get in and out fast too!)who will get in and out of the barge area as quickly as possible in order to get their customers and crew back to the dock to get the boat cleaned and ready to do it again the next day.(there you go, its all about the benjamins! who cares about the private guys because we dont pull the same amount of money in for the docks!) 

All boats will be given fish entry forms to have the personal angler information pre-filled-out so that when the fish are presented to the weighmaster the only thing to be filled out will be the official time and weight and the captain and anglers signature. This alone will speed the process tremendously.(so why do we need to let the charter boats skip line, sounds like this alone will make it faster)

We are working very hard to unveil a new smart phone app that will be constantly updated with daily and overall leaders in every category. This app can be checked on the way to the Rodeo barge to see if you have a contending fish on board. We feel that if the app is utilized, it might eliminate fish being brought that have nowhere to go on the board, hence speeding up the process.(this alone is huge in speeding up the lines. But isnt this suppose to be a family friendly tournament? So I wonder why the private boats, usually local guys, get screwed over? Why is it the last two times I have entered to solely let my kids go out and catch a fish off a reef and be excited to bring into the docks that the weighmaster doesn't give two cents about showing them the same time he shows one of his buddies off a charter boat?)

We welcome your constructive comments regarding the Rodeo weigh-in and hope to see all of you at the Rodeo Dock.

Sincerely,


So here is another question of something I noticed last year while sitting in the stands hanging out. Why is it the weighmaster weighs fish from a private boat with a smaller hook and then the VERY next boat weighs an extremely identical size fish with a large hook? I know my theory! Basically my family has fished this tournament for the last three years. All three years when we have brought decent fish in for the kids to weigh, Bruce is too busy to really care cause there are charter boats waiting to come in. Those guys are no different and should be treated no different than any other private boat. Therefore we are just tired of the rodeos BS and dont choose to enter it and just fish on our own for fun. No loss to them, I am sure they dont really care about the private guys views but just want their money to help increase the pot for the charter guys in the end, or AJ's. I would be all for a separate private rodeo held down at Boschamps or something like that. Take the private fisherman out of it completely and create our own little fun. I think a lot of people would jump ship and go to Boschamps so they dont have to deal with the politics on the dock!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I received nearly the same e-mail 3 weeks ago. I can't remember the ladies name but she acted like I was the only one who thought private boats were getting the middle finger. I enthusiastically agree about your Boshamps idea. Even if Boshamps doesn't give away ANY prizes...you'll be ahead compared to the rodeo and eat MUCH better food while you are there!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget the destin rodeo tried to sell red snapper tags they were given under the authority of a "research" grant too. That quickly changed to giving them out for free after they were questioned about it. How many boats that were gifted year round snapper fishing are fishing this rodeo? If the rodeo supports those boats why should the private boats support the rodeo??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Come to Pensacola and fish with us!!!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds alot like the political scene in Pensacola!!!

From that email, I would not fish that rodeo.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Wasn't the Rodeo invented to have a reason to charter a boat after labor day...?
Screw them and have your own.....The money is only flowing their way and they couldn't give a damn about recreational boats and don't like to see them fishing "THEIR" Gulf of Mexico anyway.....


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's another reason why I stopped fishing for money. It's all bull crap.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think I would have it in me to refrain from replying to that in a very constructive way lol. What a load of crap...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Everyone I know that normally fishes it every year is not fishing it this year because of that. No one should get special treatment over another in a tournament. Especially when everyone that is fishing tournament has paid a entry fee to fish. If they want to cater to the Charter then they need to rename it Destin Charter Fishing Rodeo. I’ll save my entry fee to fish a tournament that appreciates all it’s Capt.’s that have taken the time and money to enter and fish.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Rodeo*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/destin-rodeo-2014-a-378058/

I posted this a while ago and told ya it was coming but they came up with the dockmaster idea and weekly king award(charters only) and more stuff after our sole meeting and I found out when I got the private boat packet just like yall even though I pay to be a member of the rodeo and serve on the rules committee. For what they are paying a dockmaster basically to oversee the charters breaking in line rule they couldve paid him to run a 2nd scale for privates only from 4-7pm(busiest time). The weigh-in is still gonna be backed up and all the folks working there getting off late etc. and hasnt fixed the problem just moved it to the private side.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Fish the Big Mac Shootout instead... last year they raised $95,000 for the Pensacola Ronald McDonald House.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Glad folks are finally getting to see what the Destin charter fleet actually thinks of private boats. (AKA=monkey boats) We are a nuisance to them. I hear they added a blue marlin and a white marlin division with a prize of a $200 gift card to Half Hitch for the biggest fish of each species! WTH?? Spend $1,000 dollars in fuel to win a $200 gift card to Half Hitch......


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, screw the rodeo. No more putting my time, money and effort into being a part of it when I am only considered second hand people really just to fill in the voids of the charter guys. Its crazy how I pay my fair share to be in the rodeo but not considered an equal. I dont think I will even take my family down to the docks on days we dont fish and eat at AJ's while watching weigh ins. Mr. Hilton is correct too, why support the organization and people (not all charter guys) but the people too that ultimately are out to screw the private guys over? Just like I learned last year with this Tim guy at half hitch. That pompous jerk ruined me going into half hitch anymore for anything. Knowing he is part of the rodeo just explains a lot! I would love to see Boschamps (or any other local restaurant with that type of setting) do a private only tourney. How nice would it be to go sit down there and watch people you know come in that are like most of the people fishing out there, rather than the select few (big boat charter guys) that feel they are needed cause they serve 80% of the nation to take them fishing. I would rather do something that supports something good than help fund the idiots trying to screw the private guy over.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Tim has always been super nice and went above and beyond my expectations. I wouldn't lump him into the rodeo fiasco just because he sponsors it. I won't eat at AJ's in October either.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah I'd pass too. Any tournament that grants someone else an advantage like that is bs IMO. I'd rather bet my brother in law 200 bucks that I 'd catch the biggest croaker of the day...then at least I'd know where the money went.

I wouldn't bash the sponsors, they are probably hit up by everyone from Tampa to Mobile for tournament donations. 

I used to fish a lot of local bass tournaments when growing up in South Florida. To me, the best ones were either sponsored for charities or where a dozen or so guys from my dad's work would meet up and fish. The work group even had a classic at the end of the year. They were always fun.

The open money tournaments always seemed to bring out rude and shady newcomers.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Me being a newbie really, only 3 years (3 times, lol) of tournament fishing in the rodeo, I will look for the charity type tourneys from here on out! I would rather take my family for something fun and let my kids understand who they are helping rather than who they are helping to hurt them or take away their rights.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Was sitting in the bleachers last year at the weight-in and it was a big cluster (mess). Was not a good time!:thumbdown:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fish this one*

:thumbup:http://bigmacfishing.emeraldcoastmcdonalds.com/


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Last year was my first, and last experience with the rodeo. Learned that one the hard way. I swear...it was all I could do to not b%^$# slap that old crusty dude weighing in fish.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> That's another reason why I stopped fishing for money. It's all bull crap.
> WhyMe
> Mako my Dayo


 BIG money.
Way more cash is deposited than what goes out.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a thought guys. For those that still fish Destin, do a sportfisherman only rodeo in Oct. that's bylaws exclude anyone that fishes on a charter boat or professionally. Just a thought.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Just a thought guys. For those that still fish Destin, do a sportfisherman only rodeo in Oct. that's bylaws exclude anyone that fishes on a charter boat or professionally. Just a thought.


That would be fun!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds to me like the management of the tournament hasn't really observed what the hell is going on and figured out the correct way to streamline the weigh in. This is not rocket science. It just takes getting somebody that is familiar with 'de-bottlenecking', bottlenecked situations.

I would bet that you could make three or four changes and make everybody happy and get the thing moving twice as fast. They need to look for someone that isn't a friend of a friend and get some professional manager there to make things flow smoothly for everyone. I understand the Charter guys not wanting the stay in line for prolonged periods of time. They do this day in and day out and the hours of the deck crew are already horrendous. What is not being taken into account is how something like this is perceived by the public. BAD BUSINESS when people start thinking they are being treated as second rate citizens. 

Just piss poor management.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Sounds to me like the management of the tournament hasn't really observed what the hell is going on and figured out the correct way to streamline the weigh in. This is not rocket science. It just takes getting somebody that is familiar with 'de-bottlenecking', bottlenecked situations.
> 
> I would bet that you could make three or four changes and make everybody happy and get the thing moving twice as fast. They need to look for someone that isn't a friend of a friend and get some professional manager there to make things flow smoothly for everyone. I understand the Charter guys not wanting the stay in line for prolonged periods of time. They do this day in and day out and the hours of the deck crew are already horrendous. What is not being taken into account is how something like this is perceived by the public. BAD BUSINESS when people start thinking they are being treated as second rate citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Sounds to me like the management of the tournament hasn't really observed what the hell is going on and figured out the correct way to streamline the weigh in. This is not rocket science. It just takes getting somebody that is familiar with 'de-bottlenecking', bottlenecked situations.
> 
> I would bet that you could make three or four changes and make everybody happy and get the thing moving twice as fast. They need to look for someone that isn't a friend of a friend and get some professional manager there to make things flow smoothly for everyone. I understand the Charter guys not wanting the stay in line for prolonged periods of time. They do this day in and day out and the hours of the deck crew are already horrendous. What is not being taken into account is how something like this is perceived by the public. BAD BUSINESS when people start thinking they are being treated as second rate citizens.
> 
> Just piss poor management.


 They have been offered alternatives. Catdad (see his post on this) is on the committee and offered a great alternative. Several others have given up good ideas. It's all about the show of the Charter Boats and how they want it to go down. With that being said they need to keep their show and us monkey boats will just move on and do our own thing. It's not like they need the money. Hell they are fixing to get the Monkey boat share of the Gulf. Why the heck would they want to work with us for?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

If they would utilize the app and keep it updated, boats without records wouldn't dock. If they have young anglers they still should though. Getting their pic and a Zebco 303 is a good experience for them. Then they need to lower the price for private boats to $50 or less. When a boat docks you know you are getting ready to see something other than a party boats porgys and everyone's happy.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> BIG money.
> Way more cash is deposited than what goes out.


Isn't that all kill tournaments? Unless u are their buddy's , They don't want to see u & your fish. If a Small boat or land based person weighs in a fish in a tourney with them, Something will happen to make sure u don't win. They want u to charter them to fish. Sad but true. Tournaments should be for charity only. Happens every where. I say ban Big money Tournaments.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure to get flamed but I'll play devil's advocate here.

If the weigh-in occurs during the middle of the day I can see the reason for letting the charter boat to the front of the line-many boats will have an afternoon trip schedules and need to weight their fish and get back to dock in order to make that second trip. Like it or not, the rodeo was at least partially intended to boost tourism during a normally slow period of the year so it makes sense to cater to the tourists who are bringing in money to the community.

That said, a better solution would be to have 2 weigh-in stations-one for charter boats and one for private boats. If either queue is empty then any boat can use it. As long as both scales are certified prior to starting weigh-ins there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

The Rodeo isn't the problem the physical location is the issue. The harbor is horrible overcrowded. And a pain the the rear end to begin with. The rodeo would be more convenient if held somewhere like the Elks lodge on the island lots of parking dock space etc. But that defeats the whole purpose of the rodeo so it's not a option. The rodeo was started to expand the charter fishing season in Destin so it makes sense for them to cater to there fleet.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

gmoney said:


> I'm sure to get flamed but I'll play devil's advocate here.
> 
> If the weigh-in occurs during the middle of the day I can see the reason for letting the charter boat to the front of the line-many boats will have an afternoon trip schedules and need to weight their fish and get back to dock in order to make that second trip. Like it or not, the rodeo was at least partially intended to boost tourism during a normally slow period of the year so it makes sense to cater to the tourists who are bringing in money to the community.
> 
> That said, a better solution would be to have 2 weigh-in stations-one for charter boats and one for private boats. If either queue is empty then any boat can use it. As long as both scales are certified prior to starting weigh-ins there shouldn't be any issues.


That would do the trick but no Tourist could watch the mayhem like that & put their 2 cents in..


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*You left on one important part*



Salty Daze said:


> So here is the letter I got emailed to me the other day saying why I was so important to the fishing rodeo, with "my thoughts only" injected in red into the letter.............
> 
> Dear Private Boat Owners/Captains,
> 
> ...


this was signed at bottom
Allen Staples ,Chairman
2014 Destin Fishing Rodeo

Hmmm he doesnt understand why?
yep the same Jack Wagon that when my wife expressed our opposition to the as then board voted in rule of privates 5pm weigh in deadline and charters continue on to 7pm, looked directly at her and said in a very sarcastic tone,"Whats wrong yall cant have your fish weighed in by 5pm" Believe me Im not trying to bring out every disagreement or squabble we have seen or been involved in but I just had to call him out on his hipocrisy this time.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing more going on here than an extension of the destin charter boat industries push for sector separation and a reduction in private boat's ability to participate in the gulf fishery. They have always had a certain contempt for monkey boaters and that contempt has built up rapidly in the last 5-8 years rapidly to the point they want it all and they are likely to get most of it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

catdad100 said:


> this was signed at bottom
> Allen Staples ,Chairman
> 2014 Destin Fishing Rodeo
> 
> ...


 
Damn, How much wine did you drink last night?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Dont Listen to Buckwild*



BuckWild said:


> Damn, How much wine did you drink last night?


thats my internet stalker, why won't you just adhere to the restaining order,just stop the madness dont listen to those voices inside your head.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Instead of calling it the Destin Fishing Rodeo, maybe they should call it the Destin Charter Fishing Rodeo. Call it what it is! I agree the rodeo was brought about to boost the economy. But wasnt it the economy as a whole. Hotels, restaurants, yes charter boats, tackle shops, and so forth. But if your gonna charge an entry fee and try to pretend its a fair fishing tournament then treat everyone fairly! Until then, its just another harbor joke to me!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Rodeo*

Destin and Destin Rodeos are among my fondest memories. Sadly, to me and probably others, Destin is Paradise Lost. There is way too much congestion and not nearly enough space. I've seen it effect the citizens, they are not the same folks compared to 20 or 40 years ago, it's the congestion and density of people. Destin and Rodeo are victims of their own success. 

I had serious issues with the Rodeo 5 years ago and they were very responsive. It is a complex lengthy event. I don't see in the '14 Rules where Private Boats are to weigh in by 5PM. If you know this, contact the committee. Tim Broom at Half Hitch puts a lot into the Rodeo and has always been very helpful to my family and to me at Half Hitch. 

I too would like two weigh ins and think it should be first come first serve, but all boats should go in and out quickly when it's crowded. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Weigh in deadline*



Magic236 said:


> Destin and Destin Rodeos are among my fondest memories. Sadly, to me and probably others, Destin is Paradise Lost. There is way too much congestion and not nearly enough space. I've seen it effect the citizens, they are not the same folks compared to 20 or 40 years ago, it's the congestion and density of people. Destin and Rodeo are victims of their own success.
> 
> I had serious issues with the Rodeo 5 years ago and they were very responsive. It is a complex lengthy event. I don't see in the '14 Rules where Private Boats are to weigh in by 5PM. If you know this, contact the committee. Tim Broom at Half Hitch puts a lot into the Rodeo and has always been very helpful to my family and to me at Half Hitch.
> 
> ...


When we had our rules committee meeting the board had already meet and voted in a rule that all privates will be weighed in by 5pm and charters continue til 7pm. Then it was said that lets not be a victim of our own success like you mentioned at one point and it was proposed to go back to the board to make it a rule that after 4pm on charter boats would move to front of line, and I was given the intention that this was what was voted in and just found out when I received the private boat package via email along with everyone else that they had hired a dockmaster to oversee the Charter boats breaking in line and not just after 4pm but whenever the dockmaster deemed it necessary,I covered most of this on a link earlier in this thread and posted a while back on a different thread. A big tournament with that many species will require multiple scales at peak times and that's what other successful ones do its just common sense.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The Destin I fished out of in the 70's is long gone and in it's place is a city I don't visit. Destin was a great place to fish out of once but the big money guy's had their way and the Village is now a Full Blown Tourist Trap where money rules.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Yellow River Cat, you are so right. Destin use to be the most beautiful place in this area along with Navarre Beach. Land wise it is down right ugly now. Used to be a quaint place. It want be long before Navarre turns into Destin. They have a group that is trying their best to get Navarre turned Inc. I hope that doesn't happen to Navarre but I know better it's going to happen.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Its unfortunate but, tournaments always seem to bring out the worst in people weather it be commercializing the whole "family" experience or unsportsmanlike behavior and bullying people involved. The only way to change these issues would be for all the people that normaly fish the tournament to just forgo it this year and send the organizers a note explaining why. Although it does seem like this is set up as more a charter boat promotion than a real family tournament. In that case it might not matter.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a great up coming year not to fish any tourny's except Charity tourny':shifty:s.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

this reminds me of the uniformed deputy for hire that gives bobs canoe priority access to cold water.


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

We were on the leader board last year for a couple of days with a grouper. It was a living hell to get weighed in. The carter boats bitched at no stop for have a 20 foot boat in line to get a fish weighed.

We are fishing in destin in October, just NOT in the tournament.


----------

